# Identification



## Robbo (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi all. Can someone please help me identify the attached tricycle and give me any information on it and where best to look for parts


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2015)

Robbo said:


> Hi all. Can someone please help me identify the attached tricycle and give me any information on it and where best to look for parts




So 44 views and no replies? Does that nobody know or is it just not an interesting trike that's not worth talking about?


----------



## barracuda (Feb 17, 2015)

I have a very similar trike, mine is an MTD. Here are two shots of it:









Here's some info on MTD:

http://www.tricyclefetish.com/mtd.php

I suspect your front wheel has been replaced.


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2015)

Thank you Barracuda. Can't see your pic attached but thanks very much for the info


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2015)

Now I can see it


----------

